# Backlight asus ROG

## titusIII

Bonjour,

Ce problème date de l'achat de mon ordi (asus rog g750jw).

Il s'agit du rétroéclairage de mon écran.

Ce n'est pas un problème hard puisqu'il fonctionne sur windows et sous linux UNIQUEMENT avec l'utilitaire xbacklight.

Pour que xbacklight fonctionne j'ai du ajouter "video.use_native_backlight=1" à grub.

J'ai essayé toutes les options qui parlent de backlight dans le kernel, pas moyen.

L'explication de ce problème est la suivante (à mon avis):

Avec un "lspci | grep -i vga" on ne trouve qu'une seule entrée.

Le CPU n'est pas branché sur ma dalle et je suis obligé de passer par la carte graphique en permanance.

Le controle de backlight ne doit pas se faire par la carte graphique et c'est sans doute pour ça que linux n'y comprend rien?

J'ai trouvé un script sur le web pour capturer les entrées "Fn+F5/F6" et les renvoyer vers un script sh : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/retro-eclairage

Le soucis c'est que ce script demande d'avoir "acpi_osi=Linux" dans grub et que ce dernier empeche le fonctionnement de xbacklight...

----------

## Syl20

 *titusIII wrote:*   

> Le soucis c'est que ce script demande d'avoir "acpi_osi=Linux" dans grub

 

Pas forcément. Si les commandes xbacklight fonctionnent sans ajout de paramètres noyau supplémentaires, je pense que tu peux t'en passer. Par contre, il faudra modifier le chemin /sys/class/backlight/<ce qu'il y a chez toi>/brightness dans tes scripts, et ajuster les niveaux en fonction de la valeur max (cat /sys/class/backlight/<ce qu'il y a chez toi>/max_brightness) disponible.

----------

## titusIII

Les commandes qui se trouvent dans /sys/class/backlight/[...]/brightness ne fonctionnent pas...

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux y toucher

----------

## gulivert

Je ne comprends pas trop ton problème. Avec xbacklight tu peux donc changer la luminosité de ton écran. Que veux-tu faire de plus? Mapper les touches FN avec xbacklight?

Si c'est le cas ça dépend de quel WM tu utilises mais xbindkeys est sans doute une des solutions les plus simple...

----------

## titusIII

J'avais déjà regardé xbindkeys, il chope pas la touche avec fn.

J'aimerai bien avec le popup de gnome avec, tant qu'à faire...

Je continu mes recherches

Merci pour la proposition

----------

## sebB

As tu "Asus Laptop Extras" et "Asus Notebook WMI Driver" d'activés dans ton kernel?

----------

## titusIII

Oui, ça m'a permit d'avoir le rétroéclairage du clavier d'ailleurs.

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster lspci, dmesg et Xorg.0.log.

T'as essayé ca sur le wiki de arch?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Enabling_brightness_control

Sinon un truc tout con, qu'on voit si c'est un probleme de conf ou si c'est un bug.

Tu télécharge un live cd récent et tu teste pour voir.

EDIT: A priori d'autres ont le même soucis que toi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037522.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1037370.html

----------

